# Winter Slingshot...



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Started to make this shooter in the last winter, finished it in spring - and post it now in summer...
Frame is Medang (3D-effects), Karelian masur birch as palmswell and a piece of Amboyna on the end of the handle.























Hope you like it!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

How could we not like it??

It's another gorgeous catty!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

LIKE IT !, i love it , amazing work.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

your sculpting and woodworking skills are amazing Torsten


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Torsten, sehr wunderbar. Diese Schleuder ist ausgezeichnet. Noch einer Kunstwerk. Ich bewundere dich








P.S.
Need to practice my german speaking trough the summer so I dont forget everything till de beggining of the school. I hope Im not to bad at it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tremendous, the balance looks perfect.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

stunning craftsmanship


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah i like it, very unique style, wonderful,
















Greetings........!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The woods are beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's great! The woods look so warm and rich!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

A real beaut!

Bill


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just Perfection! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Yow!*_


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Always a treat to see a slingshot crafted by the great torsten! Well done.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

DukaThe said:


> Torsten, sehr wunderbar. Diese Schleuder ist ausgezeichnet. Noch einer Kunstwerk. Ich bewundere dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your German is pretty good - way better than my English!!

@ All:

Thanks a lot for your kind comments!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is just drop dead gorgeous work! Love the detail work with alternate woods


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

"Snow-way!" That's nice! I love the 3D effect.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

More and more of the same great sligshots?? Please!! Keep them coming... Saludos


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

SWEET SWEET SWEET the but cap looks like a gem set onto the fork.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I need one!


----------



## Uchida (Jul 28, 2012)

Need an apprentice?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Almost unbelievable!!! What a dreamy slingshot. Very well done!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i always watch for your frames, i think this is your best one yet, absolutely beautiful, stunning!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The wood looks like it's made of flames!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Simply beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

absolutely stunning.....amazing craftsmanship again


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful Torsten, love the woods and your finish is awesome.
Philly


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful wood and workmanship. I bet there is a twinkling shimmer in the wood as you rotate it in the sunlight. So nice and thanks for sharing.


----------

